# Windows Security Center Service Can't be started [Windows 7]



## narong30 (May 19, 2010)

Hello,

I get a problem "Windows Security Center Can't Be Started" I've try so many method to enable the service back. But all fail.

I already try to start the service from services.msc but I get an error. The error number is 1079. 
I hope someone can help me. I believe my dll file have been corrupted. Please help me  ray:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you looked through this Fix for Event Log Service Startup Error 1079 - The Winhelponline Blog


----------



## narong30 (May 19, 2010)

joeten said:


> Hi have you looked through this Fix for Event Log Service Startup Error 1079 - The Winhelponline Blog


Thank you for your respond.
But I still can't solve the problem. Can someone control my pc via TeamViewer?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi we do not do that type of help all help is through the post in the thread this is for the benfit of others, who may be able to solve an issue by the info posted,did you check the bottom of the page in the link there is a reg fix


----------



## narong30 (May 19, 2010)

joeten said:


> Hi we do not do that type of help all help is through the post in the thread this is for the benfit of others, who may be able to solve an issue by the info posted,did you check the bottom of the page in the link there is a reg fix


Ok then. 
I try the reg fix. But no changes at all. Do you have any experience solving "The Windows Security Center Can't be Started" issue? Look like it's a bit tough. I already ask for live support from Norton, but they can't solve it. And they told me. Maybe the issue I face is Windows problem. Not a virus  
So anyone can help me with "The Windows Security Center Can't Be Started"


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this article is from microsoft The security update that is documented in Microsoft Security Bulletin MS04-015 does not install correctly if the Help and Support service is disabled


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, that MS article applies to XP, so no good for you. If the registry setting is fine then I suspect you may have a dependencies problem.

Go to start, all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-


```
net start Winmgmt    press enter, then:-

net start RpcSs        press enter, then:-

net start DcomLaunch  press enter, then:-

net start wscsvc      press enter
```
Note:- you should receive a message about the service started OR already started , just move on to the next command. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## narong30 (May 19, 2010)

All service have been started. Except one service. "wscsvc"

I get this error : 
"System error 1058 has occurred"
Here I upload the print screen


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Jenae


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I suspect Norton has taken it out , this product is simple not suitable for home PC's. Uninstall it, use their uninstaller:-

Download and run the Norton Removal Tool to uninstall your Norton product | Norton Support

Install Microsoft security essentials instead.

http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

You may need to bring it back to life again after getting rid of Norton as per Jenae's instructions. Right click Computer on your start menu or desktop then click Manage. Go to Services and Applications then Services under that. Locate the Windows Security Center service, right click then Properties. Make sure it's set to be "Automatic" for startup type and click the button "Start" to start her up. Click OK to save changes.


----------



## narong30 (May 19, 2010)

Ok, Now I've download the Norton Removal tools and clean my Norton installation.
After that I restart my computer. Then, I install MSE. But still some maybe more worst then before. I can't start my MSE. Each time I want to start my MSE, it'll auto close. My computer now in dangerous situation. No safety at all. I can't turn on my Windows Defender, Firewall and MSE. What should I do now? Reinstall Norton back ? 

Here I upload the print screen 









Actually the red MSE is just bug. It'll disappear in few second. Someone please help me


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try this: The windows security center service can't be started.


----------



## narong30 (May 19, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> Try this: The windows security center service can't be started.


No change at all



From other Site said:


> COMBOFIX WORKED FOR ME !!!! in Windows 7
> My symptoms were the same as above. Only when setting the security center service to automatic, and starting it, it automatically set it self to disabled after a few seconds or so.
> This solution worked for me,
> 
> ...


No change at all

So anyone else can help me  Please... I really need a help. Someone can give me MSE live support email ?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I think you need to post over at our security forum it does appear you have been infected. There is one thing you can try, go to start, all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-


```
net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
press enter then type:
net localgroup Administrators /add localservice
press enter then type:
exit
press enter and restart your computer
```
Then start, search, services.msc and start the security centre.

If no joy post here:-

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## narong30 (May 19, 2010)

jenae said:


> Hi, I think you need to post over at our security forum it does appear you have been infected. There is one thing you can try, go to start, all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


No change at all. Sad  So I need post at Malware section ?


----------



## narong30 (May 19, 2010)

Actually, I don't believe my computer have been infected by virus. Because, Norton live support technical staff already control my pc and use their software to confirm it. I believe my one of my dll file have been corrupted in sysmtem32


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi then try either running sfc /scannow or a repair 
Startup Repair - Windows 7 features - Microsoft Windows
How to use the System File Checker tool to troubleshoot missing or corrupted system files on Windows Vista or on Windows 7 but just remember not all malware gets detected by a antivirus


----------



## narong30 (May 19, 2010)

joeten said:


> Hi then try either running sfc /scannow or a repair
> Startup Repair - Windows 7 features - Microsoft Windows
> How to use the System File Checker tool to troubleshoot missing or corrupted system files on Windows Vista or on Windows 7 but just remember not all malware gets detected by a antivirus


Hi,
Nothing worked , No problem then. I'll ask from microsoft live support. I remember last time they control my pc and remove the dll file. But I forgot how they done it. But I really sure, they are using the Processing Monitor  software


----------



## amberres (Feb 17, 2011)

narong30 said:


> Hi,
> Nothing worked , No problem then. I'll ask from microsoft live support. I remember last time they control my pc and remove the dll file. But I forgot how they done it. But I really sure, they are using the Processing Monitor  software



Hi, I have the same problem, I have tried the same steps as mentioned here. Please reply to this thread should you find a solution.

Thank you


----------



## amberres (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi all, is there anyone who knows how to fix this problem? A lot of people have posted possible solutions in this thread but none have worked for me...

Please help ray:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, Amberres you have jumped into another thread you need to start your own, very difficult to answer two people at the same time, just ends up a mess.

Narong30, I would like to see your registry entry. Go to start, all programs, accessories, and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the prompt type (copy paste):-


```
regedit /e C:\Note.txt "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\wscsvc" & start notepad C:\note.txt
```
post the notepad outcome here.


----------

